# better place to teach new people.



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

IMO Brechenridge would be a better place to teach them, it has much more variety and some great terrain for beginners. Granted, the conditions at Wolf Creek are tough to beat right now.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Make them learn at Jackson Hole like I did! Sink or swim, baby!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hrmm I would almost say Loveland over Breck and I havn't ridden Wolf Creek yet so I can't really speak on that.

Breck has great noob terrain but it gets soooo packed. Atleast the runs are really wide open so it's not so bad to learn on but I would still say Loveland.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

why would loveland be a great place. Any other suggestions and why it would be better would be greatly appreciated in Colorado.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Because it's less crowded, a mixture of terrain from easy to difficult for progression, and they get a lot of snow.

Anyone will tell you that it's easier to learn on 6 inches of powder then it is on an ice ball ( =

Being less crowded just helps with mental clarity and less reacting to people around you, and helps you get a lot more runs in.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> Anyone will tell you that it's easier to learn on 6 inches of powder then it is on an ice ball ( =


With all due respect, I beg to differ. I learned and grew up riding on the ice coast, and I think that it is easier to learn on hardpack and ice because it mentally triggers you into not wanting to fall.. As an eastie, everytime we get powder, all I want to do is throw myself down in it
P.S., I thoroughly enjoy your avatar, Milo


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

If your girl isn't afraid to take some lumps then the best place to learn is a blue slope with a mixture of slightly steep slopes (to force her to learn to maintain an edge to brake) and moderate slopes so that she can get her slide on. 6-inch powder is ideal because it will offer good traction and not be too ridiculously difficult to stand back up in when she falls.

A green slope might work, but in my experience it can difficult to find greens that are steep enough and haven't been plowed to infinity by lunchtime.

Either way, just be thankful that you aren't this poor bastard that I saw while I was riding the snowflake lift at Breck.
















They were on Four O'Clock run, a green. Notice that the girl is either too afraid or too uncoordinated to get herself going down the slope with enough speed to actually LEARN how to control the snowboard. I actually watched this guy unstrap his board so that he could push/walk her down part of the slope. That guy in the background was his (obviously bored) friend.

I'm not an instructor, but IMO it would be far more humane (and productive) to find a steeper slope and let her figure use gravity things out after showing her how to do a falling leaf. 

Try not to be this guy!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

stroftswank said:


> With all due respect, I beg to differ. I learned and grew up riding on the ice coast, and I think that it is easier to learn on hardpack and ice because it mentally triggers you into not wanting to fall.. As an eastie, everytime we get powder, all I want to do is throw myself down in it
> P.S., I thoroughly enjoy your avatar, Milo



With the lack of a safety smile, I feel like your being serious.... Are you really saying you think it's easier to learn on ice, then powder?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

:dunno:


Milo303 said:


> With the lack of a safety smile, I feel like your being serious.... Are you really saying you think it's easier to learn on ice, then powder?


no, I was joking. I am just extremely envious of those who have the opportunity to learn on powder. My only choices when I was learning were ice and hardpack or ice and hardpack.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> I have people show up who can`t even get up on their toe edge....


So I am starting group lessons in February. I have never been "on my toe edge" cause I have never been in snow deeper than 1/2 an inch or so. I moved to a snow state (idaho)this summer so I am going to learn. Is there anything I can do to be more ready for the lesson so as not to annoy the instructor?

TBH, until I came to Idaho for a job interview, I never saw snow that was powdery or that you could actually sink into.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just putting my $0.02 in here for spots at Colorado to learn. 

Loveland is good, definitely less crowded and there is a separate area for beginners to learn at. Not much in the way of more advanced riders zipping by those who are learning.

I personally think Copper mountain is hands down the best place to learn in the front range. An entire side of the mountain is all beginner (Greens)runs with maybe a blue thrown in here or there. The terrain naturally divides this side of the mountain away from the more advanced terrain. You just do not have intermediate or advanced skiers/riders going through there unless they are there to meet a buddy who is learning. It is a lot of terrain too. Probably 500 acres or so. The size of a midwest ski area for the most part. It also has it's own base area with food/beer/etc...


----------

